# 27 oder 32 Zoll UHD Monitor



## Buffalo-Phil (11. Dezember 2018)

Moin Leute,

ich wollte mir einen neuen Monitor holen, bin aber noch unschlüssig welche Größe.
Bin zwischen 27 und 32 Zoll am Überlegen.
Wollte mit dazu einen neuen Schreibtisch kaufen mit den Maßen 155x75cm.
Diese beiden Modelle stehen zur Wahl:  Monitore im Preisvergleich

Hat jemand Erfahrungsberichte ob 32 Zoll bei dem Abstand zu groß ist ?


----------



## HisN (11. Dezember 2018)

Stell Dir ne Pappe hin und probier es aus.

Ich sitze am 40" UHD und es könnte noch größer sein.


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (11. Dezember 2018)

Wie groß ist der Abstand bei dir ? Steht er auf deinem Schreibtisch oder hängt er an der Wand ?


----------



## Cosmas (11. Dezember 2018)

27" und UHD hat mMn. ein gewaltiges Problem...

Zuviel Bild auf zu kleiner Fläche.

Ich mein knapp 170PPI is ja chön charf und so, aber es bringt einem herzlich wenig, 
wenn man jedes Interface und jedes Dokument, jede Website hochskalieren muss, 
weils praktisch nur noch halb so gross is, wie auf FHD und man ne Lupe braucht um was zu erkennen.

Dagegen ist der Umstieg von 24" FHD mit ca 90PPI auf 27" WQHD mit 109PPI ja fast kein Unterschied.

Daher würde ich defnitiv zu einem Format ab, bzw. über 30" raten, da macht sich dann auch die hohe Fläche, 
die man durch die hohe Auflösung geboten bekommt, auch besser bemerkbar und man muss nicht soviel..oder gar nicht, skalieren.

Wenn du ca nen Meter Abstand hast, so wie ich, dann sind auch 30-32" gut überschaubar, legen die doch zum 27"er nur ca 10-12cm in der Breite zu.


----------



## HisN (11. Dezember 2018)

Buffalo-Phil schrieb:


> Wie groß ist der Abstand bei dir ? Steht er auf deinem Schreibtisch oder hängt er an der Wand ?



Hängt an der Wand. Je nach Bequemlichkeit 80-100cm


----------



## Bongripper666 (11. Dezember 2018)

Mein 32" (16:9) steht noch auf dem Schreibtisch, Tiefe 80cm. Abstand zum Monitor ähnlich, da ich nicht an der Tischkante beim sitzen klebe. Keine Kopfbewegungen notwendig.


----------



## HisN (11. Dezember 2018)

Kopfbewegungen sind nichts schlechtes.
Warum muss man wie ein Ölgötze vor dem Rechner sitzen? 
Ich bewege meinen Kopf, ob ich nun hier auf der Arbeit am 20" er sitze oder daheim am 40"er. Kein Unterschied. Ist gut für die Beweglichkeit des Halses, der wird noch früh genug steif.


----------



## colormix (11. Dezember 2018)

Fürn PC wenn der Monitor auf  dem Tisch steht  ist meiner Meinung ein 27  völlig ausreichend zu Gamen und Multimedia Inhalte  Internet usw..  Groß genug ,
ich habe einen seit 5 Jahren ,
TV Ersatz ab 32 Zoll .


----------

